# FAQ Frage - Netzwerkgrundlagen - ServerSocket und Socket



## X5-599 (27. Jan 2010)

Hi,

eine Frage zu den FAQs. Das Beispiel von Dante:

Zum Schluss hat er Zwei Server Klassen. Eine davon ist ein Thread. Dieser macht die Kommunikationsarbeit. Nachdem die "Arbeit" erledigt ist, schließt er die BufferedReader/Writer. Soweit so gut. Aber was ist mit dem übergebenen Socket. Warum wird der nicht geschlossen? Auch geht es so in Ordnung, daß der ServerSocket der anderen Klasse niemals "korrekt" geschlossen wird, da er in einer endlosschleife auf Connections wartet?

Es ist mir klar, dass das nur ein Beispiel ist und daß es wohl in der Praxis komplett anders gemacht wird. Es geht mir nur ums Grundlegende. "Darf" man diese beiden (ServerSocket und Socket) ungeschlossen lassen? Oder sollte man das anders handeln?

Danke,
Michael


----------



## SlaterB (27. Jan 2010)

Link dazu:
http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/5507-netzwerkgrundlagen-serversocket-socket.html


----------



## X5-599 (27. Jan 2010)

Dazu ist ja meine Frage...

Da wird nicht erklärt ob man die jetzt zumachen muss oder nicht


----------



## Michael... (27. Jan 2010)

X5-599 hat gesagt.:


> Nachdem die "Arbeit" erledigt ist, schließt er die BufferedReader/Writer. Soweit so gut. Aber was ist mit dem übergebenen Socket. Warum wird der nicht geschlossen?


Sobald die Streams geschlossen werden ist die Verbindung geschlossen --> Socket tot


X5-599 hat gesagt.:


> Auch geht es so in Ordnung, daß der ServerSocket der anderen Klasse niemals "korrekt" geschlossen wird, da er in einer endlosschleife auf Connections wartet?


Man kann ja eine Abbruchbedingung einfügen, wenn man will


----------



## X5-599 (27. Jan 2010)

Danke an alle. Es läuft ... Es läuft!


----------

